# Realitone releases Acoustic Lite Guitar - Introductory price: Only $20!



## Mike Greene (Aug 20, 2013)

You'd be amazed at how much work is involved in the final stages of releasing a library. There's writing the manual, uploading the files (and then doing it again . . . and then again as you find little mistakes), there's updating the website, making a video and audio demos (you'd be surprised how long these videos take to make), setting up the new product in the shopping cart . . . dang, this is almost like a _real_ job!

Anyway, http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite) (thanks to Drumman for the name!) was originally intended to just be a simple re-port of the acoustic in our Sampleholics "Guitars for Stylus RMX" library. But we went a little crazy in adding extra stuff, samples include normal picking, as well as palm mutes, chords, and various effects.

But then we also worked under the hood to get a pretty convincing 12-string. You know, so you can do those 80's hair band ballads you've always been wanting to do. Plus we made a "Spanish guitar" that's perhaps less convincing that it's really a classical guitar, but it's really useful nonetheless. (Check out "Pixidorius" on our Soundcloud page to see what I mean.)

We even made an effects page with knobs and brushed metal looking plates and everything. You know, because I have to have bright colors _somewhere._

Honestly, I'm still trying to figure out pricing. It's definitely a light sample set (you won't be deleting your Orange Tree or Pettinhouse libraries,) so I need to price accordingly. In fact, one thing I learned from RealiBanjo is that I actually made more in the increase of Realivox sales than I did from the banjo. (Come for the banjo, stay for the vocals!) Don't get me wrong, we sold a lot of banjos. But at $29, you're just never gonna get rich.

So I'm going a step further with this acoustic guitar. I figure at $20, it's a no-brainer. Even if you don't then buy Realivox, I've got you on my mailing list, which to be honest, was my main goal with this instrument. So maybe you'll buy the mandolin when it comes out in a month or two. (Which is soundiong pretty darn good, by the way.) Or maybe some other library we release.

Anyway, here's the link:
http://realitone.com/acousticlite

And check out this video:



*<<< EDIT: People have asked if we'll offer a discount on http://sampleholics.com/page2.html (Guitars for Stylus RMX) if you buy http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite.) The long answer is in a post below, but the short answer is yes. Type in "guitar" for the coupon code when you buy http://sampleholics.com/page2.html (Guitars for Stylus RMX) and you'll get it for $19 instead of $39. (Buy http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite) first, of course. Or second. It's kind of an honor system thing.)*


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats Mike! Have you thought about making a Guitarbundle which runs inside the Kontakt Player?


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 20, 2013)

No-brainer grab! And I was already on your mailing list, so MUHAHA!


----------



## Martin K (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome! Instant purchase 

Thanks Mike!

best,
Martin


----------



## feck (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds and looks great Mike - bought. Looking forward to using this on a children's DVD project I am starting this week. PSYCHED for the mandolin set - any ETA on that yet?


----------



## HardyP (Aug 20, 2013)

Mike Greene @ 2013-08-20 said:


> (Yeah, I know I'm rambling, but I'm operating on no sleep. I'll probably delete most of this post tomorrow. :mrgreen: )
> [...]
> 
> And check out this video:



Hm, you can alter or delete your post -
but your singing... now it´s out there: liked, linked, copied, all the crazy internet stuff we can do these days !

But congrats for that product - and please keep new products coming, it´s worth just for the vids o=? !!

Regards, Hartmut


----------



## jules (Aug 20, 2013)

But... where is the dog ?
A real no brainer, once again ! Can't wait for the mandolin ! (my lyrical distortion mandolin feels a little bit alone.)


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 21, 2013)

Love the video Mike, and for $20 it really is a no brainer! Keep up the great work buddy!!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2013)

ahah. brilliant, mike!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2013)

playing this and loving it. wish you could do one with nylon strings as well! 

W


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike, you are a funny dude. Just listening to "The Ladies" walkthrough again and laughed when you played Star Trek.

Getting Acoustic Light now.

Agree with the others, whatever your doing keep doing it. I'd pre-order a mandolin and nylon right now.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate all the nice comments. 8) 



Michael Chrostek @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> Congrats Mike! Have you thought about making a Guitarbundle which runs inside the Kontakt Player?


Hmmm, that's a really good idea. I asked Native Instruments how much it would cost to do a Kontakt Player license for the banjo and it was way too much. But if I bundle banjo, guitar, and mandolin, that might make economic sense. Thanks for the idea! 8) 



feck @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> Sounds and looks great Mike - bought. Looking forward to using this on a children's DVD project I am starting this week. PSYCHED for the mandolin set - any ETA on that yet?


I would guess a month, maybe two. Mandolin is a lot trickier than I thought it would be.



jules @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> But... where is the dog?


That's a sore subject. After the banjo release, he thinks he's a celebrity now and got himself an agent. The fee to get him on Acoustic Lite was sky high. Plus he tried to add a clause that he would also be on the Realivox-The Ladies GUI. Seriously, his ego is getting out of control.

We're still negotiating for the mandolin, though.


----------



## synthnut (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Mike , 

I love these inexpensive programs ......They always seem to have a nicely put together package that fills the need without all the bloat that you don't need ..... To have something like this with effects and all for 20 bucks , and you can use a regular credit card is a real bang for the buck situation to say the least .....Thanks for offering this program at a price that just about anybody can afford !!.....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## HardyP (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike Greene @ 2013-08-21 said:


> That's a sore subject. After the banjo release, he thinks he's a celebrity now and got himself an agent. The fee to get him on Acoustic Lite was sky high. Plus he tried to add a clause that he would also be on the Realivox-The Ladies GUI. Seriously, his ego is getting out of control.
> We're still negotiating for the mandolin, though.



Wanna help with the agent... 0oD ? 

[Silent, dog, silent!! I´m on the phone with Mike now!]


----------



## jules (Aug 23, 2013)

Mike Greene @ 2013-08-21 said:


> That's a sore subject. After the banjo release, he thinks he's a celebrity now and got himself an agent. The fee to get him on Acoustic Lite was sky high. Plus he tried to add a clause that he would also be on the Realivox-The Ladies GUI. Seriously, his ego is getting out of control.
> We're still negotiating for the mandolin, though.



I'm sorry but you're wrong. If you sold a gazillion of realibanjo (just saw you on youtube in your brand new hummer, so please...), it's mainly because of the dog, so he's fully legit in asking a MAJOR pay rise. 
Well... all joke apart, it' really sad you can't rely anymore on your dog , nowadays... 

By the way, i just added the Ultra TKT ( http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... 17b864a960 ) script to acoustic lite, and all i can say is wow... WOW ! Even more a no brainer !


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 24, 2013)

jules @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Mike Greene @ 2013-08-21 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a sore subject. After the banjo release, he thinks he's a celebrity now and got himself an agent. The fee to get him on Acoustic Lite was sky high. Plus he tried to add a clause that he would also be on the Realivox-The Ladies GUI. Seriously, his ego is getting out of control.
> ...


Please Jules, everyone here knows that you're the dog's agent, so you're not unbiased!

And besides, I don't own that Hummer. Yes, I was driving it, but that's because my profit margins are so slim that I had to to take a side job as a chauffeur. (Didn't you notice that there was a rich guy sitting in the back seat?)



jules @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> By the way, i just added the Ultra TKT ( http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... 17b864a960 ) script to acoustic lite, and all i can say is wow... WOW ! Even more a no brainer !


Hmm, that's a really good idea. There are two round robins right now for each articulation, but I could increase that pretty easily by incorporating something like the Ultra-TKT script into the Acoustic Lite script. Thanks for the idea! 8)


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Love your banjo, and I'll grab this too. I play guitar but sometimes for something simple it's just easier and quicker to use something like this.

I'll get round to buying the ladies one day; can't quite afford it yet.

cheers!


----------



## bbunker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the banjo and guitar, Mike, they're lovely.

You know what I love about these libraries?

I play 2 notes, and I can hear the player behind the notes. I play 3, and the engineer who put them on tape is there. Four, and the instrument script writer who put these notes together to sound good shows up. I don't feel like anything on the instrument has been bleached or strained out to make it more palatable, and instead there's just these great, eminently useable instruments.

I'm sure there's a haiku in there somewhere for your "marketing department", by the way.

Oh, and I still think you should have named it Fake-I-Guitar. I'm going to call my copy that, if you don't mind.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 27, 2013)

On "another forum," someone asked yesterday if we offered a discount on http://sampleholics.com/page2.html (Guitars for Stylus RMX) if you buy http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite.) You know, since most of the samples in Acoustic Lite originally come from the Sampleholics collection. (Although without the better programming capabilities, or velocity, or Pizzicato, or 12 string, etc. capabilities we included in the Kontakt version.)

I answered that sure, if he buys Acoustic Lite, then he can get http://sampleholics.com/page2.html (Guitars for Stylus RMX) for $19 instead of $39. The Guitars for RMX thing was mostly just a fun challenge for myself anyway, and it's not selling particularly well (even though I still think it's really cool,) so what the heck.

So he bought both. A happy camper.

But here's the funny thing - 3 other guys who read that post took me up on the same offer! Which is great, because even though most people don't get the idea of guitar multi-samples in Stylus RMX, I still think it's really cool and I'm glad more people are getting a chance to try it out.

So if you're interested, the offer stands. Type in "guitar" for the coupon code when you buy http://sampleholics.com/page2.html (Guitars for Stylus RMX) and you'll get it for $19 instead of $39. (Buy http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite) first, of course. Or second. It's kind of an honor system thing.)

Seriously, I stand by the collection, so if you buy it and then decide you don't think it was worth it, I'll give you your money back.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 31, 2013)

People are now asking if they can also get a discount on http://www.sampleholics.com/page1.html (Acoustic Kits) (our Stylus RMX drum library) if they buy any of the other stuff. I happen to love Acoustic Kits, so how can I refuse?

I set up a new discount for Acoustic Kits, so if you type in coupon code "drums" then you'll get $20 off. That Acoustic Kits for $29 instead of $49!


----------



## wonshu (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice, congratulations!

I wish I could create demo videos this well! 

Best of luck!
Hans


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 2, 2013)

Mike. Love your enthusiasm. Sounds great!


----------

